# Another way to boost acetylcholine levels..



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

It's called Centrophenoxine. It's a combination of DMAE with another substance. Good stuff. It also has other functions such as reducing lipofuscin. This seems to be a better option than using lecithin, choline birtartrae, CDP-choline, etc..

http://www.worldhealth.net/news/centrophenoxine

Studies

http://www.lef.org/prod_hp/abstracts/centrophenoxineabs.html


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

The question is where to obtain Centrophenoxine? http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=23008 That thread seems to indicate BodyBuilding.com which I have ordered from a few times before (usually protein but also phenibut). But it just seems so expensive.

I am currently taking bulk Choline Citrate and I am sure it is not as good as Centrophenoxine, but Centrophenoxine is a lot more expensive and hard to find.

I have also heard CDP-Choline and ALCAR are supposed to be very good and possibly cheaper alternatives.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks.

Combination of DHA and Phosphatidylserine seems to be good as well.



> Scientists have discovered that DHA attaches itself to phosphatidylserine molecules and acts as an important ally in the promotion of brain cell energy production. A number of brain researchers, such as Dr. Norman Salem, head of the Laboratory of Membrane Biochemistry and Biophysics at the National Institutes of Health, are convinced that phosphatidylserine with attached DHA is among the most critically important molecules for healthy brain function. Scientists believe that phosphatidylserine supplementation works optimally if DHA levels are kept commensurately high (Kidd P 2005).
> 
> In response to an increasing body of research showing the intricate relationship between DHA and phosphatidylserine, scientists have developed a phosphatidylserine-DHA (PS-DHA) compound that can be incorporated directly into the membranes of brain cells.
> 
> To evaluate the effects of PS-DHA on memory loss, a study was done on middle-aged rats that had laboratory-induced accelerated brain aging. Administering traditional sources of DHA did not have an effect on this experimental model, but the group receiving the PS-DHA compound was able to attain a great deal of protection against this neurological challenge. When the brains of these animals were analyzed, there was more DHA incorporated in the cells of the group receiving the PS-DHA than other omega-3 agents.


Source: http://www.lef.org/protocols/neurological/alzheimers_disease_01.htm

Lots of great information on that site for brain protection.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Thans Ju pa. I recently purchased a bottle of phosphatydil serine but I didn't feel it helped me any. Maybe the effect is cummulative? Or maybe my brain is so messed up that I don't get a therapeutic effect from it. That's not to say that it isn't having a healing effect. I'll keep using it.

I read some anecdotal reports that it helped people concentrate better. That's why I got it.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Gave it another try while I was feeling very stressed out. This stuff works and the calm it produces is more subtle and potent than with other substances I've used. Holy basil knocks me out at 500 mg but maybe a smaller dose is better. Either way, both seems like they would be effective for SAD.


----------

